# Mother Plant Question



## Opencountry (Feb 25, 2007)

321....gone


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 26, 2007)

Opencountry said:
			
		

> So far the front two picured are females,so I need to choose 1
> But wichone mane,also
> How long do the shutes have to be before we can start cloning?
> Whats the prefered number of nodes to grow before cutting the shoot?
> Should I top this plant?


*Whats up OC. I would go ahead and top them both. Doesn't look like there are that many places where you can take clones. What ya wanna do is get them lower branches growing. This will happen once you top them. Your clones should be atleast 3 to 4 inches long when ya take them from your donor. Hope this helps ya out a bit.  *


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Feb 26, 2007)

you can root the tops for practice if nothing else.


----------



## stan (Feb 27, 2007)

If you didn't smoke the whole plants I'd trim the big one and clone it once the branches are about 8-10 inches long.This is assuming all else {age,environment,pot size} is equal. 
  When I say trim.I mean 1\3 of all the leaves that are greater than 4 inches.
 Also are the nodes alternating?If not you've got plenty of time to get them branches grown out.


----------



## Hick (Feb 27, 2007)

> When I say trim.I mean 1\3 of all the leaves that are greater than 4 inches.


...a "Myth" ..IMHO.
Plants leaves are their solar receptors that fuel photosynthesis, THE life force of plants.PHOTOSYNTHESiS
 a lot of "things" go on in the leaves. IMHO, leaves should never be removed unless they are dead.


----------



## stan (Feb 27, 2007)

I though so to Hick, but inside my plants didn't grow branches well until I did this.My plants had MUCH larger leaves than his {appear to} however.


----------



## stan (Feb 27, 2007)

Sorry your absolutly right about the photosynthesis that larger leaves produce.produce?sorry poor english


----------

